# Distilled water for dogs?



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Our water is over 100 grains of hardness, but we use potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride in our water softener. We have a reverse osmosis unit in the kitchen - that supplies drinking/cooking water for people and dogs.


----------

